# Noaa says la nina is off the table



## ALLSKIING (Sep 8, 2016)

http://www.theindychannel.com/storm-shield/storm-shield-featured/la-nina-is-off-the-table-says-noaa


----------



## Los (Sep 8, 2016)

ALLSKIING said:


> http://www.theindychannel.com/storm-shield/storm-shield-featured/la-nina-is-off-the-table-says-noaa



The totality of what I've heard and read has substantially lowered my expectations about the coming winter. If I had to, I'd bet that 2016-2017 will be mild. The only saving grace will be the painful memories of 2015-2016 which will help to make this winter seem better than it actually will be. 

I'll be more than happy to eat crow. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Sep 8, 2016)

La Nada is not bad for us. ENSO is overrated as a predictor in New England unless it is super strong like last year.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 8, 2016)

Los said:


> The totality of what I've heard and read has substantially lowered my expectations about the coming winter. If I had to, I'd bet that 2016-2017 will be mild. The only saving grace will be the painful memories of 2015-2016 which will help to make this winter seem better than it actually will be.
> 
> I'll be more than happy to eat crow.
> 
> ...



Anything that you've read or heard about is just a guess. It's way to early to actually know what will happen. Heck they couldn't even tell where that hurricane was going one day out.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 9, 2016)

Let's hope today's temps/dew_points will be the last of the worst for the rest of the year.....


----------



## Jully (Sep 9, 2016)

bigbog said:


> Let's hope today's temps/dew_points will be the last of the worst for the rest of the year.....



Indeed! 90 degrees in Boston today is completely unacceptable.


----------



## Jully (Sep 9, 2016)

yeggous said:


> La Nada is not bad for us. ENSO is overrated as a predictor in New England unless it is super strong like last year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Anything would be great indeed. Temperatures being lower around the holiday time would be a great start.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 9, 2016)

Jully said:


> Indeed! 90 degrees in Boston today is completely unacceptable.



Only a few degrees above what's predicted for Bangor(87 F). 
 Always much more comfortable up at Moosehead and above....


----------



## Edd (Sep 9, 2016)

Jully said:


> Indeed! 90 degrees in Boston today is completely unacceptable.



F*** this summer already. I've never spent so much powering A/C.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 9, 2016)

Bring on the heat now! I love it, the hotter the better!

Get it over with so we have a normal winter.


----------



## hammer (Sep 9, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Bring on the heat now! I love it, the hotter the better!
> 
> Get it over with so we have a normal winter.


What's a normal winter and when is the last year we had one?

Would not mind a break in the humidity...running has been tougher this summer (getting older doesn't help either).


----------



## Jully (Sep 9, 2016)

hammer said:


> What's a normal winter and when is the last year we had one?
> 
> Would not mind a break in the humidity...running has been tougher this summer (getting older doesn't help either).



When is the last 'normal' winter? 2013-2014?

It is just crazy to think that in less than 2 weeks time the past few years, multiple places did a live test of their snowmaking systems, even if only for a short bit.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Sep 9, 2016)

Went to driving range and felt like I was in a sauna. Just dripping after a few minutes.  Doesn't bode well for my anticipated 18 holes tomorrow, BUT I was in Litchfield Hills this past weekend and definitely saw some early color on the trees. Mid to late next week looks like a pattern change in CT to more fall like weather.  Fingers crossed as I'm already scoping out lift tix deals for this season. 

Optimism reigns this time of year!


----------



## skibumski (Sep 9, 2016)

Well for the sake of all North American skiing, let's just hope all these are wrong. Positive is they're all different. Negative is they're all scorching hot. Thankfully still early.


----------



## Los (Sep 9, 2016)

skibumski said:


> Well for the sake of all North American skiing, let's just hope all these are wrong. Positive is they're all different. Negative is they're all scorching hot. Thankfully still early.



Source? I'd like to take a closer look at those... Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 10, 2016)

hammer said:


> What's a normal winter and when is the last year we had one?
> 
> Would not mind a break in the humidity...running has been tougher this summer (getting older doesn't help either).



I have to define a normal winter? Temps around freezing or below most of the time with occasional snow? 

We're complaining about heat but it is still summer. Next someone will claim they heard that winter is cancelled this year.

Rampant Chicken Littleism! Positive vibes people!!


----------



## mriceyman (Sep 10, 2016)

JimG. said:


> I have to define a normal winter? Temps around freezing or below most of the time with occasional snow?
> 
> We're complaining about heat but it is still summer. Next someone will claim they heard that winter is cancelled this year.
> 
> Rampant Chicken Littleism! Positive vibes people!!



In the mountains the daily high has a to be in the 20s or lower mid winter i would think


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 10, 2016)

Don't know what will happen this winter,but as for today.....


----------



## skibumski (Sep 10, 2016)

Los said:


> Source? I'd like to take a closer look at those... Thanks in advance.


Sorry... it's a subscription service. A good friend of mine is a PhD working for NWS and posted this on twitter, I asked him about it and he said not much he can do.


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 10, 2016)

Relief is on the way , some cold front Ottowa to Houston


----------



## skier1973 (Sep 10, 2016)

Checkout Bastardi's Winter Forecast at weatherbell.com complete opposite of the PhD working for NWS


----------



## skibumski (Sep 11, 2016)

skier1973 said:


> Checkout Bastardi's Winter Forecast at weatherbell.com complete opposite of the PhD working for NWS


Bastardi's forecast assumes a mid-winter la nina flip that probably isn't happening. Bastardi also forecasted a warm early winter before the flip. If there's no flip... things don't look too good for that prediction.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 11, 2016)

Maybe the Yellowstone super volcano will erupt.

Then everyone will be complaining it is too cold.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 11, 2016)

skibumski said:


> Bastardi's forecast assumes a mid-winter la nina flip that probably isn't happening. Bastardi also forecasted a warm early winter before the flip. If there's no flip... things don't look too good for that prediction.



It's way to early....they are all guessing.


----------



## Los (Sep 11, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Maybe the Yellowstone super volcano will erupt.
> 
> Then everyone will be complaining it is too cold.



If it upsets you that people are speculating about the weather this far in advance, then why do you bother checking this thread? Your comment was not clever, funny, or helpful, so what's your point? If it's a matter of "moderating", looks like AllSkiing's got it covered. So why don't you do yourself and all of us a favor and don't read this thread or any other that deals with the 2016-2017 winter outlook until YOU think it's appropriate to do so. OK? Thanks pal.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 11, 2016)

Los said:


> If it upsets you that people are speculating about the weather this far in advance, then why do you bother checking this thread? Your comment was not clever, funny, or helpful, so what's your point? If it's a matter of "moderating", looks like AllSkiing's got it covered. So why don't you do yourself and all of us a favor and don't read this thread or any other that deals with the 2016-2017 winter outlook until YOU think it's appropriate to do so. OK? Thanks pal.



I'm not upset. You seem upset.

My comment about Yellowstone is no more ridiculous than any of the speculation about this coming winter that has been spouted in this thread. Still summer, still hot. So what?

Maybe YOU should stop reading these threads and lower your stress levels and lower the negativity quotient too.

And I'm not your "pal".


----------



## Los (Sep 11, 2016)

JimG. said:


> I'm not upset. You seem upset.
> 
> My comment about Yellowstone is no more ridiculous than any of the speculation about this coming winter that has been spouted in this thread. Still summer, still hot. So what?
> 
> ...



Pal, are you suggesting that your earlier comment was a positive contribution to this thread? You can't be serious. 

I deleted the rest of this post. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Sep 11, 2016)

Los said:


> Pal, are you suggesting that your earlier comment was a positive contribution to this thread? You can't be serious.
> 
> I deleted the rest of this post.
> 
> ...



I said "no more ridiculous than any of the speculation", not "positive contribution". If my comment equates to "positive" for you, OK by me. There is nothing positive about this thread, it is definitively negative as most of these weather discussions in the summer are.

But you are correct in one regard...I will cease to comment on these pointless weather discussions as nobody here has any idea what they are talking about. Thanks for pointing out that I should stop wasting my time.

"Pal".


----------



## Los (Sep 11, 2016)

JimG. said:


> I said "no more ridiculous than any of the speculation", not "positive contribution". If my comment equates to "positive" for you, OK by me. There is nothing positive about this thread, it is definitively negative as most of these weather discussions in the summer are.
> 
> But you are correct in one regard...I will cease to comment on these pointless weather discussions as nobody here has any idea what they are talking about. Thanks for pointing out that I should stop wasting my time.
> 
> "Pal".



Sweet victory! Thanks, pal.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 11, 2016)

Los said:


> If it upsets you that people are speculating about the weather this far in advance, then why do you bother checking this thread? Your comment was not clever, funny, or helpful, so what's your point? If it's a matter of "moderating", looks like AllSkiing's got it covered. So why don't you do yourself and all of us a favor and don't read this thread or any other that deals with the 2016-2017 winter outlook until YOU think it's appropriate to do so. OK? Thanks pal.



Lol...I wasn't moderating, I was posting a fact. I enjoy the speculation but the fact is the models are mostly wrong.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 12, 2016)

skibumski said:


> Well for the sake of all North American skiing, let's just hope all these are wrong. Positive is they're all different. Negative is they're all scorching hot. Thankfully still early......



Looks like a pass to Churchill, MB's town hills would be a more sure bet for good snow than anywhere...with a watchful eye towards the dump:-o.....but Sunday, following the AM showers, was a definite breath of fresh, Fall air.  Doing the backroad, country drive....._way_ out in the country = so nice for the psychic.  Guess my Boyne Pass will, at least, offer some enjoyable exercise.


----------



## catsup948 (Sep 14, 2016)

What is wrong with an average winter?  Northern Vermont has been below average snowfall for the last several seasons.  Average would be good.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 15, 2016)

catsup948 said:


> What is wrong with an average winter?  Northern Vermont has been below average snowfall for the last several seasons.  Average would be good.



I agree...I'll take average in a second.


----------



## skiberg (Sep 15, 2016)

La Niña is not a guarantee of anything. All a La Niña winter will guarantee is uncertainty. Average winter will be excellent, especially after last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skibumski (Sep 15, 2016)

I'll sign on for average!


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 15, 2016)

Below average is fine as long as we have sustained cold.


----------



## Jully (Sep 16, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Below average is fine as long as we have sustained cold.



Exactly that. In addition, sustained cold often keeps the crowds away! Though we do need resorts to have a good season too...


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 16, 2016)

I'll take a repeat of 2014-2015 please.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I'll take a repeat of 2014-2015 please.


Me to please htat be swwetttttfff . Scootty Languages.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 17, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I'll take a repeat of 2014-2015 please.



I'd rather have a 92/93 where both east and west prospered.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Sep 17, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I'll take a repeat of 2014-2015 please.



That was a great season!  Now a bunch of storms except in Southern NE but sustained cold kept what ever fell and the man made in great shape.

That year was not the best out west with warmer temps during the middle of the season, however did offer some nice dumps early season and in March April time frame.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 18, 2016)

Bring back the vortex!


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 20, 2016)

https://notalotofpeopleknowthat.wordpress.com/2016/09/15/arctic-ice-growing-rapidly/#comments

Well at least the Arctic is cooling down.


----------



## dlague (Sep 20, 2016)

Well states and provinces that have received snow so far


----------



## Puck it (Sep 20, 2016)

dlague said:


> Well states and provinces that have received snow so far


hard to believe Oregon and Idaho are empty.


----------



## dlague (Sep 21, 2016)

Puck it said:


> hard to believe Oregon and Idaho are empty.



That is based on reports.  Apparently no one reported snow in those locations to the site I pulled this from.  The speculated that they have.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 21, 2016)

Blob looks to be reforming also. Who knows what happens but in my experience it isn't good times for the west coast.


----------



## Jully (Sep 22, 2016)

snoseek said:


> Blob looks to be reforming also. Who knows what happens but in my experience it isn't good times for the west coast.



Did it ever really go away? Definitely not good for anywhere in the west, especially the PNW.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 23, 2016)

Weather.com is saying below average temps in northeast, warmer than average pretty much everywhere else.


https://weather.com/storms/winter/news/winter-outlook-2016-2017-twc?cm_ven=FB_WX_JK_92316_1


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 23, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Weather.com is saying below average temps in northeast, warmer than average pretty much everywhere else.
> 
> 
> https://weather.com/storms/winter/news/winter-outlook-2016-2017-twc?cm_ven=FB_WX_JK_92316_1



Intresting read...


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 4, 2016)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...normal-snow-freeze-hurt-citrus-south/60277878

I don't really believe much of what Accuweather says but I like this!


----------



## Abubob (Oct 5, 2016)

catsup948 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...normal-snow-freeze-hurt-citrus-south/60277878
> 
> I don't really believe much of what Accuweather says but I like this!


This is my favorite part of that article


> Overall, it's predicted that the region will total a below-normal number of subzero days, though the temperature will average 3-5 degrees Fahrenheit lower than last year.


Could this mean that ski country in the NE will be in the "battle zone" more often?


----------

